# Pokagon State Park in Indiana



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We are headed to the Pokagon area at the beginning of April for a short adult weekend getaway with some friends. I know nothing about this area and was curious to hear what it may have to offer. This is really not a fishing trip but I have a hard time not packing a rod and reel when I go so I am doing a bit of homework.  Is anyone familiar with this area at all? I believe we are staying on a smaller private lake. I am not real sure but from trying to locate it online I am thinking it may be on Jimmerson Lake. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

Brian,

If you have any other questions, ask away. I will try to answer anything I can but, here are a few things that came to mind. If you are staying on Jimmerson, it is connected to Lake James and Snow Lake. If you are able to pack a rod and have access to a boat to pretty good fishing can be had. Some other things to do in the area are visit Satek Winery (tours and wine tastings daily), shop at Fremont Outlet Shops (might allow you to slip away and fish for a little while), and drive through Pokagon State Park. Some good places to eat close-by are: Acapulco's (Mexican), Caruso's (Italian), Captain's Cabin (Steaks and Seafood), and most of the chain restuarants can be found in Angola. As for nightlife, there are a number of bars close to the lakes. Feel free to ask any other questions that you may have.

Brandon


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We may take in the wine place that you mentioned. We have a few in the group that would be in to that.

I doubt that we will have access to a boat but we may still try our hand at some shore fishing. I assume that these lakes are all public and require a fishing license? And what species are primarily in these waters? Bass, gills, crappies?

As far as the night life for entertainment, if you knew the group that I will be there with you would understand when I say that there will be plenty of entertainment in our house. This is mostly just all about half a dozen couples getting together for a festive weekend. Plenty of great times will be had by all.


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

All the lakes I mentioned are public and would require a fishing license. Most of fishing on them is for bass, gills, and crappies. The three lakes are considered big lakes for northern Indiana and have the potential to produce some quality panfish if they can be found. There are also pike and perch in them. As of today, the lakes were still ice covered so depending on the weather and when your vacation is, you may still find some of these roaming the shallow flats. If you're ever in the area again and have some time to fish let me know. There is a public lake close-by that produces 18"+ crappies every year.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> We are headed to the Pokagon area at the beginning of April for a short adult weekend getaway with some friends. I know nothing about this area and was curious to hear what it may have to offer. This is really not a fishing trip but I have a hard time not packing a rod and reel when I go so I am doing a bit of homework.  Is anyone familiar with this area at all? I believe we are staying on a smaller private lake. I am not real sure but from trying to locate it online I am thinking it may be on Jimmerson Lake. Any info would be appreciated.



I have only fished the chain twice but I seem to remember a great area that branched off one of the channels between the lakes. It was a dynamite spawn area, you might be a little early still but if you had access to a boat it would be worth a look. I've witnessed a 4lb er caught out of that area, so there are decent fish in there.

Bassthumb


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that I will be dragging the boat up since the fishing will be only a byproduct of the trip.

We are 3 weeks away from when will will be there so I would imagine the ice should be all gone by then. So how much shoreline access is there on these lakes? Is there enough to make it a worthwhile attempt at catching fish?


----------



## halmark (Oct 4, 2006)

Plenty of good advice already given here. My business is in Angola and we work with the park a lot. The people there will be very happy to assist you if you want to fish. The winery is only 3-4 miles from the park and the Satek's are great hosts. There are 101 lakes in Steuben county so the options are endless. Google the Angola Chamber and take a look at lake guides there. Sounds like you will have a good time-we just got back from Hedo 11 in Jamaica and yes adults still know how to party when they get away from home.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the information. It has been helpful. I don't know yet what I will do as far as fishing. I will need to discuss it with the couple of other guys to make a game plan. Regardless of what we end up doing it will be a blast. As Halmark mentioned we adults can still cut loose and have a good time. We have been doing this annual trip with the same group for several years now. It started out as an adult ski trip for a few years until it got the the point where so few of us actually skied. At that point it just evolved in to a hiking/hanging out type of event. Everyone really looks forward to just having the chance to get together.

I real try to remember to post in here if we end up doing anything interesting...provided it is anything that won't get us in trouble on here.


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure the ice will be all gone when you arrive. The nights just aren't helping right now. Most of the shoreline on the the chain is developed so, you may be able to do some sea wall walking and fish around where you are staying or go to the park. Enjoy your vacation.


----------

